# Status post carotid endarterectomy



## newmy9 (Jul 20, 2009)

Why would be used for status post carotid endarterectomy? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## tmrang (Jun 23, 2011)

How about V67.09
Follow up examination; following "other" surgery

HTH,
Tonya


----------



## dadhich.girish (Jun 28, 2011)

If the patient is coming for f/u of CEA only, then code V67.09.  If not and reason for visit is different, just add V45.89 for CEA status.


----------

